# Snake ID Kakadu NP NT



## Rodbugaldi (Jan 26, 2015)

Image taken on Yellow Waters cruise. I would appreciate an ID.
I have given it a provisional ID but would like it checked please?
Best regards
Rodbugaldi


----------



## AUSHERP (Jan 26, 2015)

It is a Green Tree Snake, Dendrelaphis Punctulata the Colubrid not the Python.
Beautiful individual, often they are plagued with skin parasites making them not so pretty.


----------



## Rodbugaldi (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks !! AUSHERP Your help confirmed my guess here is the taking data:
Green Tree Snake ( Dendrelaphis punctulata) Yellow Waters Kakadu NP NT
Canon EOS 7D Lens 400mm L USM ISO 1250 1/320 F5.6 available light 24 September 2014 6.13pm
Best Regards
Rodbugaldi


----------



## AUSHERP (Jan 29, 2015)

Anytime Rodbugaldi!
I am glad I could be of help.
Great shot, really shows its colour and habits well.


----------

